# Makoplasty - I thought i had this pretty much



## jpenland1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought i had this pretty much figured out considering our docs have been doing this for awhile...BUT, I would like to know if we can bill a 20985 with 27446 and S2900.  

any help is appreciated.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Nov 16, 2011)

Billing 20985 is incorrect for Makoplasty.  The Mako Surgical System is a robotic assisted procedure (even though it does have a computer component).  The S code is correct (but may only be accepted by BCBSs).  Mako Surgical has some good guidance on their website on reimbursement, which I have validated personally with the AMA.  Don't take my word for it though, do your own validation.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## maryanneheath (Dec 7, 2011)

*Makoplasties*

Good Morning....I have been all over Mako Surgical's website and must not have enough coffee in my system because I cannot find anything regarding reimbursement.  My surgeons are starting to do Makoplasties, both hips and knees.  From my personal research, it appears that everyone is in agreement with coding the main procedure, i.e. 27447 for TKA, but then (this is where I am confused....) some camps maintain that it is okay to continue to bill 20985 for computer navigation, and then report S2900 for surgical techniques requiring use of robotic surgical system.  Other camps maintain that 20985 should not be billed at all.  Could anyone please help out here, perhaps with some web links?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 12, 2011)

Maryann,
Please contact me privately and I can help you with this.  mmorningstarcpc@gmail.com
Machelle


----------

